# Mini donkeys



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Who has or has had mini donkeys??? How were their temperament? Did you have them with your goats? And how were they as guard animals? 
I have till tomorrow to make a choice yea or no..... Right now I'm at yes because oh my goodness they are soooo cute  so anything anyone can share with me would be great 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Who has or has had mini donkeys??? How were their temperament? Did you have them with your goats? And how were they as guard animals?
> I have till tomorrow to make a choice yea or no..... Right now I'm at yes because oh my goodness they are soooo cute  so anything anyone can share with me would be great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


We never had donkeys but we really want one to protect our herd. Ask the owner if they ever been with animals before like goats, other wise I think they might not know what to do or become mean to the animals.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm going back and forth on it. She. Comes with a baby that's a few weeks old. I don't NEED a protector and I do have my alpacas. She would be more of a pet but would like to keep her with the goats. Right now I'm worried about if a kid darts behind her if she would kick and hurt a kid. Are donkeys bad about kicking if scared like horses?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Yeah I'm going back and forth on it. She. Comes with a baby that's a few weeks old. I don't NEED a protector and I do have my alpacas. She would be more of a pet but would like to keep her with the goats. Right now I'm worried about if a kid darts behind her if she would kick and hurt a kid. Are donkeys bad about kicking if scared like horses??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'm not sure. Maybe you should research a little about donkeys.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Mini donkeys are not guard animals. I mean, they can be used for guarding but shouldn't be due to their size. They're not big enough to take on a large dog, coyote, large cat. I thought of getting one by my research turned up that a lot get hurt or killed when people try to have them guard.  

A better choice is a full sized donkey. I've heard mixed things about them. If you can find one that's already guarding animals well that would be the best thing 

As far as temperament though I've met some great donkeys. They've all been very sweet and lovable. I think they're much like horses. Temperament depends on the donkey itself and how it was trained and exposed to people 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

I have two mini donks. One is friendly, the other (who's preggers) isn't so warm and fuzzy.
They play with my goats all day. They do have their own place to stay out of the weather, but mostly they all intermingle.
As far as the kids go, for now, I'm not allowing the babies to be out with the donks. I'm not sure that they would kick the babies, just need them with their mommies as they were born yesterday!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well thank you everyone but donkeys didn't pan out  the owner took them to the sale because she was moving and had them for sale for $700 for the both of them and never sold so took to the sale. I just couldn't bring myself to spend $1050 for them. Mom was so sweet though and loved my kids right away. I think I will keep my eye out for another one though if they are as sweet as her. But thank you everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

